# Ck out the new twist in hay storage.....



## somedevildawg

Got to check out the new storage system God Family &Country has put together......not sure about cost
www.balebandit.com also have a new stroke counter based on the iPad, new 200 has iPad interface that is too cool, ALMOST makes me want to upgrade....interactive tech support in the field....performance monitor, really cool, don't know why more companies aren't taking advantage of the iPad and its endless possibilities....


----------



## slowzuki

The bale bandit has been around about 5 years now, sold all over the world. They cost about 80,000$ depending on hydraulic power pack options etc.


----------



## somedevildawg

slowzuki said:


> The bale bandit has been around about 5 years now, sold all over the world. They cost about 80,000$ depending on hydraulic power pack options etc.


Obviously you breezed over that last post........


----------



## Blue Duck

To me the air barn looks like a good idea but I would think if you needed extra storage very often another building would be the way to go. I like that bale tracker app for the iphone.


----------



## Nitram

?


----------



## slowzuki

Sorry I read the post, you didn't mention the air barn, only the bale bandit. Get jaded sometimes reading these posts of latest and greatest, spend 10 minutes waiting for something to load on our rural internet then it being something from long ago.

The tube seems like a good idea, I'm guessing a tube line sileage machine could do the same thing if you fed some draintile in with the bales as they wrap and put a fan to it.



somedevildawg said:


> Obviously you breezed over that last post........


----------



## somedevildawg

slowzuki said:


> Sorry I read the post, you didn't mention the air barn, only the bale bandit. Get jaded sometimes reading these posts of latest and greatest, spend 10 minutes waiting for something to load on our rural internet then it being something from long ago.
> 
> The tube seems like a good idea, I'm guessing a tube line sileage machine could do the same thing if you fed some draintile in with the bales as they wrap and put a fan to it.


Yes I think so too, interesting to see what kind of money the turn-key setup will sell for, I sure could use them come sept. oct. down here, barns get expensive....


----------



## somedevildawg

Blue Duck said:


> To me the air barn looks like a good idea but I would think if you needed extra storage very often another building would be the way to go. I like that bale tracker app for the iphone.


Ditto, what I like is the optimizing graphic that let's you know if you can push the machine a bit faster, optimizing output. The bale stroke counter is cool as well, allowing the operator to maintain consistent bales, of course all of the data that can be entered is a big plus for the grower as well....nice piece all the way around, looks like they've done their homework...


----------



## slowzuki

Anyone have any luck getting a bale tracker stroke counter module or even a price? Have tried emailing GFC but no answer, I suppose as it is busy season for them.


----------



## mlappin

Seems like eventually the cost of the Air Barn and new sleeves every year would become more expensive than a barn or hoop building. Another advantage to a building of any kind is in the off season it offers other storage possibilities.


----------



## somedevildawg

mlappin said:


> Seems like eventually the cost of the Air Barn and new sleeves every year would become more expensive than a barn or hoop building. Another advantage to a building of any kind is in the off season it offers other storage possibilities.


I think the sleeves are about the most inexpensive part of this system, seems like 3-4k, guess it depends on length....

The best part is being able to store the bales on site (as long as theres power) eliminating the logistics for remote fields, my take anyway. I would love to have a couple of them set up on a remote field and load directly out of the field and effectively eliminate additional handling....just have a slight cash flow problem...

I agree, not gonna be storing any equipment in it that's for sure.....


----------



## mlappin

somedevildawg said:


> I think the sleeves are about the most inexpensive part of this system, seems like 3-4k, guess it depends on length....
> 
> The best part is being able to store the bales on site (as long as theres power) eliminating the logistics for remote fields, my take anyway. I would love to have a couple of them set up on a remote field and load directly out of the field and effectively eliminate additional handling....just have a slight cash flow problem...
> 
> I agree, not gonna be storing any equipment in it that's for sure.....


Las time I checked, a guy can put up a pretty decent sized hope building for the cost of 4-5 years worth of sleeves and not have all that freakin plastic to deal with.

15 year pro-rated warranty on the cover, once the hay is out semi's, tractors, hay equipment, planters, or anything else can be stored in them. My buddy raises all his calves in his, cleans it out, then stores 9 months worth of hay in it.

Seems really hard to justify dropping 3-4K a year on something your just gonna burn later.


----------



## somedevildawg

mlappin said:


> Las time I checked, a guy can put up a pretty decent sized hope building for the cost of 4-5 years worth of sleeves and not have all that freakin plastic to deal with.
> 15 year pro-rated warranty on the cover, once the hay is out semi's, tractors, hay equipment, planters, or anything else can be stored in them. My buddy raises all his calves in his, cleans it out, then stores 9 months worth of hay in it.
> Seems really hard to justify dropping 3-4K a year on something your just gonna burn later.


Lifespan is suppose to be about 5 years....not every year....that would be hard to swallow


----------



## mlappin

somedevildawg said:


> Lifespan is suppose to be about 5 years....not every year....that would be hard to swallow


That's interesting, wonder how a guy goes about getting all that hay out and not damage the sleeve?


----------



## somedevildawg

mlappin said:


> That's interesting, wonder how a guy goes about getting all that hay out and not damage the sleeve?


Not real sure, guess its engineered into the device you buy for about 17k....or something like that....I'm guessing it pays off the silage bag as you fill it and has some type of way to pay it back into place, that's a guess only...I know the bags are suppose to last for a while tho....kinda need to see one in action....portable and no concrete to pour/pay taxes on...do have that pesky power problem to negotiate and the up front cost....but I do see the advantages


----------



## mlappin

somedevildawg said:


> Not real sure, guess its engineered into the device you buy for about 17k....or something like that....I'm guessing it pays off the silage bag as you fill it and has some type of way to pay it back into place, that's a guess only...I know the bags are suppose to last for a while tho....kinda need to see one in action....portable and no concrete to pour/pay taxes on...do have that pesky power problem to negotiate and the up front cost....but I do see the advantages


Ah...I had 15K in my last 42'x 96' hoop building including the 2x2x6 cement blocks it sits on. Is tax free since the blocks sit on the surface.


----------



## mgilbert61

MLAPPIN- Any chance of looking at your hoop? Thinking about putting one up near new 60ac alfalfa/grass seeding. Manufacture / supplier ?


----------



## AaronQ

my uncle and a nieghbor have designed a bagging system for stacking big bales in its working really well for him

he can put 300+ 3x4 bales in there

they've hooked a 3 phase fan up to it and then they choke off the open end with basically a funnel and run the fan off of a kubota diesel generator.

like i said its working really good. they ran the fans for about 2-3 weeks till the hay sweats off a little bit and they're going to try it this winter to see if they can make it work not running the fans and not getting any stainage on the edge of the bales where the plastic is in direct contact.

We are currently doing cost analysis of the system and material break down to see if it would be feasable to store small bales in them too. by best guess we could put about 6000 small bales in one tube worth about 1400 dollars.

the other problem we have is refolding the tubes back up to reuse them. if they cant be reused dollar for dollar its about the same cost as tarping but there will be zero spoilage or waste.


----------



## mlappin

mgilbert61 said:


> MLAPPIN- Any chance of looking at your hoop? Thinking about putting one up near new 60ac alfalfa/grass seeding. Manufacture / supplier ?


Sure, not a problem. Send me a PM thru this site and we'll trade info.


----------

